# Bruschetta question



## IcyMist

A couple of appetizers flopped the family taste test and I was thinking of making bruschetta, but wasn't sure if it would be a good idea or not.  I know that I could slice bread before hand, chop whatever veggies I will be using, but not sure I am not expecting too much from the people who will be watching over everything while pictures are being taken.....yeah my niece insists that I will be in the family wedding pictures.  I have never made (nor eaten...yeah, I know, I live in a cave) bruschetta before, so have no clue how much would have to be done at the last minute and I don't want to overload the poor people who will have to face all those hungry people.  Is there an easy recipe that can be done ahead or is this one of those things that have to be made and eaten immediately?


----------



## cara

hmm... you could slice the bread before... and everyting else.. but you should count with at least 20min preparations...
I love Bruschetta with tomatos and mozarella!!

but why not try it a few days earlier? So you know what to do and maybe you find out whats still missing..


----------



## Haggis

Depends on the type of bruschetta being made.

Aside from the traditional plain bruschetta (toasted bread rubbed with cut garlic and drizzled with oil), the most common is generally made with tomato, basil, red onion, garlic, extra-virgin olive oil and vinegar (generally either red wine or balsamic).

You can very easily prepare the tomato mixture well beforehand, indeed it will benefit from marinating as this will help the flavours blend together. Your biggest problem, I imagine, would be the toasting of the bread as close to service as possible.

Assuming, once again, that you would make the tomato bruschetta then it is something that is perhaps eaten as soon as possible. However, as it sits all the lovely juices from the tomato, oil and vinegar will soak into the bread. It is debateable whether this is desirable or not, however I would have no qualms whatsoever about eating it as I love it when the bread absorbs all of the flavours.


----------



## urmaniac13

Bruschetta is one of the traditional favourites in Rome, Italy, where I have been living for the last 3 years, thus I have learned a fool proof recipe... I hope this will help you.  I just can't imagine anyone who wouldn't enjoy a hearty slice of bruschetta!! 

Ingredients:
- a big slice of crusty bread / or two medium
- 1 big ripe but firm tomato, diced
- extra virgin olive oil
- 1 clove of garlic (you don't have to use all of it)
- some fresh basil leaves, (if not available, a sprinkle of dried basil flakes)
- salt

I can tell you two ways to prepare this. One traditional, and the second a little modified for those who are worried about the "lethal aftereffect" of eating a raw garlic.

1. *Traditional* = broil the both side of the bread slice golden brown*. Cut the clove of the garlic in half, rub it onto one side of the bread evenly (as much or as little as you like). Heap the diced tomato on top, drizzle the olive oil, garnish with basil and salt to taste.

(*When you cook the bread on the broil setting in the oven, it can cook very quickly, so you need to watch it closely in order not to burn it (do not walk away to do something else!!). It will give you the crunchy and well-toasted surface while the inside still remain soft, yum!!)

2. *Modified* = mince or chop in very little pieces the garlic, then fry it in the olive oil... *make sure to remove from the heat as soon as the garlic starts to colour lightly.* They continue to cook in the hot oil for a while, so it is important to turn off the heat a little early not to burn them!! Brush this oil/garlic mixture onto one side the broiled bread (see the traditional method), then diced tomato, basil and salt.

However, there are many, many variations. Instead of tomatoes, you can also use, for example grilled bell pepper, aubergene, artichoke, mushrooms, with or without cheese, just use your imagination. The key is to use a hearty crusty bread, and a good quality evoo!


----------



## britneyoops

i don't use basil but origano and  the tomato is cut to little cubes! the garlic: i scour it only on the surface of the bread for giving a light taste.
bruschetta is very good!


----------



## marmalady

I've done bru as an appy for a party as large as yours, as part of a 'Tuscan table'.  My only caveat is that you cannot toast the bread beforehand; just gets stale-tasting.  We used to do it in the ovens, on big baking sheets but you have to watch it closely.  Burned toast smells awful wafting out into the reception hall!  So if you don't have the help or can't oversee the bread toasting yourself, I'd pass - or maybe think about using those little Italian 'toasts' you can buy in packages already made up.  I've gotten them at Costco pretty reasonably.  

In addition to the tomato bru, we also made one with fresh mozz, basil, garlic, and olive oil.  

Also on the "Tuscan table" were an orange marinated olive platter, a white bean/garlic dip, a  marinated artichoke antipasto, and a proscuitto/melon, proscuitto/fig platter.  

Icy, my best recommendation to you at this point is to go with something you know.  Experimenting with a dish for any party - no matter how big - is just asking for trouble.


----------



## RDG

Fundamentally, I agree with Haggis. Bruschetta is something that you should prepare at the moment, not before than a quarter of hour. There are a lot of types, but, in everyone, the main characteristic is a good warm bread, with oil and garlic. I remember that a lot of years ago, I and a friend of mine ate a lot of them, trying to decide what sequence was better: garlic, grill, oil/grill, garlic, oil/ garlic, oil, grill. 
If you have to prepare for many persons,  I could give you a suggestion , that could reveal interesting and curious.
Prepare a couple of toast machines, or a table grill, if you have, and the necessary amount of bread. Then, aside, the ingredients for two or three types of bruschetta. Oil, garlic, anchovies, parsley, vinegar(?), minced tomatoes, mushrooms....what you like. Then, the pictures of the types of bruschetta with their recipes.....and leave your guests free to prepare them by thenmselves. Of course, this is possible if bruschetta is ONE appetizer in a buffet....


----------



## britneyoops

great idea RDG!


----------



## IcyMist

Thank you everybody.  Since I will not be able to oversee what is going on for at least 45 minutes after people are arriving at reception, I think that I will pass on the bruschetta.  A couple of the people who will be helping I can trust.....several who can burn water.....others unknown.   Too iffy for my liking.  Besides, I started adding up the appys with some type of bread in/on/surrounded by and was startled to realize that most of them have bread of some sort.  ARGGGGG  If you have kids......pay them to elope!!!!


----------



## mish

I would make the bruschetta just prior to serving, so the ingredients will be fresh and nothing will get soggy. This is not bruschetta, but an idea to make ahead. You can alter the toppings to suit your taste -- just about any toppings you like on a pizza -- bay shrimp, shrooms, on & on; and slice the bread thinly as appys. Make up a few varieties of loaves, and mix them up on the platters.

frenchbread.html


----------



## mish

Bumping it up, since we were down for a bit. Lost it when I wanted to add, you can add almost any toppings of choice -- bay shrimp, shrooms, on and on; wrap it up, put it in the freezer and heat it up.


----------



## IcyMist

mish said:
			
		

> I would make the bruschetta just prior to serving, so the ingredients will be fresh and nothing will get soggy. This is not bruschetta, but an idea to make ahead. You can alter the toppings to suit your taste -- just about any toppings you like on a pizza -- bay shrimp, shrooms, on & on; and slice the bread thinly as appys. Make up a few varieties of loaves, and mix them up on the platters.
> 
> frenchbread.html


 
TY Mish, looks good.


----------



## marmalady

Do you have your basic cheese and fruit platters?  Quick, easy, - and no bread!


----------



## Shaheen

I made it for the first time just a couple of days back from a link that Michael had given me. It was delicious!

http://www.versatilevinegar.org/recipes.html#4

 Instead of the olive oil I smeared some flavoured butter. In it I put minced garlic, dried italian herbs and some chilli flakes. Infact if you just want some cripsy bread with a hot cup of tea you could just bake this without the tomato and cheese.


----------



## advoca

Hey gang. Get real.

Serving Bruschetta at a houseparty (in your own home) to about 10-20 guests is just not feasible unlesss you have a cook. 

It is perfect for two (or even four) but Bruschetta for more than that - no way.


----------



## simonaskitchen

*Italian bruschetta*

Hi IcyMist, I love bruschetta too!
The original Italian version is with tomatoes, olive oil, basil (fresh is better), salt and garlic.
First, cut tomatoes in small cubes and marinate them with olive oil, salt and basil, minimum 30 minutes, to let the oils of basil and tomatoes melt together.
Then take the bread slices and bake them for a few minutes, on both sides.
When they're still warm, take one garlic clove and rub it on bread. A drop of oil, and just add the tomatoes.

If you prefer, you can cook tomatoes: I'd rather prefer first version, anyway some people like warm bruschetta.
In this case instead of marinating, cook them with oil and salt, as far as they become soft.

In my web site I published other appetizer to combine to this.
Good appetite!
Simona


----------



## simonaskitchen

marmalady said:
			
		

> Do you have your basic cheese and fruit platters? Quick, easy, - and no bread!


 
It depends on cheese, of course, but I really like to combine 'pecorino chees' with pears or grapes (fresh fruits) and honey, expecially chestnut tree quality.
I cut pecorino in small slices and lay into a wide dish, next to pear slices and a small cup of honey and walnut. Otherwise you can drop honey (drop by drop how to decorate) directly on chees.
During winter time, instead of fresh pears I use pear jam. If you like I'll publish here the recipe for Pear Jam with Red Wine.
Simona


----------



## urmaniac13

Yum, I love pecorino with pear, too!!  



			
				simonaskitchen said:
			
		

> During winter time, instead of fresh pears I use pear jam. If you like I'll publish here the recipe for Pear Jam with Red Wine.
> Simona


 
Si si, x favore!!  Sounds delicious!!


----------



## simonaskitchen

Ehehe, I have to translate it before!! I promise! I'll write it here a.s.a.p.!
Simona


----------



## MarionW

*Simona*

We still wait....


----------



## urmaniac13

And me too... Simona has kinda disappeared from the face of the earth from that time, I will check on her...


----------



## simonaskitchen

*Confectionary Of Pears In Red Wine*

I'm so sorry of being so late in publishing this, but I had serious problems during summertime!
So, this is my recipe, I hope you'll enjoy it!  

*Time:  *Approximately 40 minute

*Ingriedience:*             1.5 kg of pears
                                   700g red wine
                                   Sugar

1. Peel the pears and remove the inner twirls and cut into pieces
2. Place them in a pot and cook with the wine until they dissolve
3. Blend altogether in a mixer and throw away any leftovers
4. Return to the stove and add the sugar
5. Allow to cook at a temperature of 105o
6. Pour the boiling mixture into hot sterilized jars
7. Seal the jars tightly and let them get cold in an upside-down position 

 Let me know!
Simona


----------



## ChefJune

Let me get this straight... The pears are supposed to _dissolve_ in the wine?  So you end up with a puree?

Sounds like a Vigneron's Apple Compote Recipe I got from Provence years ago that is SO yummy!


----------



## Gretchen

As others have said repeatedly, bruschetta do not hold.
There are SO many other things that can be served. What flopped the family test?
You can have a cheese board with fruit.
You can even serve miniature quiche from Sam's.
Wraps made with tortillas--chicken or shrimp salad with a lettuce leaf. Cut in 1 inch pieces.
What are you trying to achieve? We can probably help.

And there is always the possibility of a "do it yourself" bruschetta (although if you have never had them I have to wonder why you are doing it). But you can put out the bread, the bruschetta topping and goat cheese and let people spread them up themselves.


----------



## simonaskitchen

Yes, the final result is a puree.


----------



## ChefJune

> And there is always the possibility of a "do it yourself" bruschetta (although if you have never had them I have to wonder why you are doing it). But you can put out the bread, the bruschetta topping and goat cheese and let people spread them up themselves.


Personally, I do not prefer sauces of any kind from a jar.  They are often laden with additives and preservatives, and even when they're not, imo home made is _always_ better.  As well, tomatoes and garlic is only one of many traditional toppings for Bruschetta (which translates to "toasted bread" in English).  I like to use various kinds of olive spreads such as Tapenade, or Caponata, or chicken livers as topping for my toasts when I entertain... It's fun to vary what you're serving, I think.  

When I see jars in stores that are labeled "Bruschetta," I always cringe.  That's not Bruschetta... it's _A_ topping for Bruschetta!  Reminds me of the Tirami Su that's sold in a _bottle_ in Japan!


----------



## urmaniac13

Wow Simo!!  Long time no see!!  Sono felice di vederti di nuovo!!  Bentornata!!
And thanks so much for the much anticipated recipe of this pear treat... sounds indeed, buonooo!!

Yes I agree about the temperature of 105° we just found out it is quite crucial to get just the right texture, not too runny but not too gunky, when we were experimenting with some innovative concoctions, like tropea onions and radicchio di treviso... they make surprisingly delicious and unique jams, wonderful with cheeses!!

Now it is the beginning of a high pear season, we will try this one for sure!! Grazie e a presto!


----------



## Gretchen

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Personally, I do not prefer sauces of any kind from a jar. They are often laden with additives and preservatives, and even when they're not, imo home made is _always_ better. As well, tomatoes and garlic is only one of many traditional toppings for Bruschetta (which translates to "toasted bread" in English). I like to use various kinds of olive spreads such as Tapenade, or Caponata, or chicken livers as topping for my toasts when I entertain... It's fun to vary what you're serving, I think.
> 
> When I see jars in stores that are labeled "Bruschetta," I always cringe. That's not Bruschetta... it's _A_ topping for Bruschetta! Reminds me of the Tirami Su that's sold in a _bottle_ in Japan!


 
I didn't say "from a jar". (Since you are quoting me). I make roasted tomato or roasted red pepper for my bruschetta--that would be the toast. 
But, I will also say that the bruschetta topping (labelled as such) sold in the cold case at Costco is as good as any I could make--and more economical.


----------



## shpj4

I like Bruschetta and the receipe that Urmaniac13 posted is going into my book of receipes.

It sound delicious.  Have a happy day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## ChefJune

> Now it is the beginning of a high pear season, we will try this one for sure!! Grazie e a presto!


Mille Grazie, Simona!  Like Licia, I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Ekim

I have a nice little fresh herb garden and use the grape tomatoes and basil from there.

I chop the tomatoes pretty small and mince the basil. Then I toss in some un-filtered EVOO (very peppery), garlic (sometimes fresh minced, sometimes powdered), black and white pepper.  I usually don't put in any vinegar, but occassionally.

I typically let the tomato topping mixture sit for at least a half hour for the flavors to mingle.  But sometimes I like it if they don't do so first.  It seems more fresh that way.

The bread I do differently depending on my mood.  Sometimes I just slice up a baggette and use it fresh.  Othertimes, I'll warm it in the oven for a bit.

My favorite way is to slice it diagonally (for ease of chewing and looks) about half an inch thick.  Then dip both sides in the EVOO and bake until golden.

I usually only cook for myself or a date, so I don't usually prep any meals too far ahead.  I usually assemble and eat ASAP!

I ALWAYS forget to buy the fresh mozarella for the bruscetta.  I don't know why.  I'd really like to try it that way too.


----------

